# GNAA issuing false cease and desists to take down mlp content-



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

Before someone gets bent out of shape for me posting this outside of the megathread I do have a actually serious reason for doing so.  A group known as GNAA has been actively spoofing hasbro emails to issue cease and desist orders to many websites and accounts and have been taking credit for taking down websites and accounts on several websites.  The reason why this is a problem is because of the obvious allowance of mlp content on furaffinity.  It poses a very real risk to furaffinity though and to everyone that uses it.

Obviously I can't directly link to their website or content, because let's face it that would break the rules about not linking to mature content.


----------



## Corto (Nov 17, 2012)

You do know you can link to mature sites as long as you mark them as such, right?




> Obviously I can't directly link to their website or content, because let's face it that would break the rules about not linking to mature content.



Yes this isn't "obvious" (quite the opposite) because from your post it seems like this group is simply aimed at posing like Hasbro to get stuff taken down. So is it a porn site with a grudge against pastel-colored horses or what?_ Why would a porn site hate ponies?

_EDIT: Also what does GNAA stand for? You already formed the connection "porn"-"ponies" in my mind, so I'm not googling that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

Corto said:


> You do know you can link to mature sites as long as you mark them as such, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh alright then.
Safe information about the group-
wikipedia soure  sue me they edit any other information about them and wikipedia locked the page
Their website Going through it seems pretty safe, but don't be surprised if you come across something not sfw.

It's not a porn group, it's a troll group that uses mass flagging and forging false cease and desists from companies to get websites taken down and such.  The reason why they pose a threat to furaffinity is they could forge a fake cease and desist to whatever company provides fa with connection or such(remember when fa got taken down for a couple weeks with dragoneer trying to find a new provider?).

I'm just giving a warning, cause if FA goes down the site staff needs to be ready to fight the false cease and desist.

Another possibility is that FA could simply be flooded with a mass influx of false trouble tickets.

As for what it stands for, it stands for "gay n*gger association of america" and no it isn't a glbt association.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2012)

I wholeheartedly endorse the banning of all ponies from the internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

Even if FA gets taken down as well?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Even if FA gets taken down as well?



The only solution is to ban it from FA as well.

It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> The only solution is to ban it from FA as well.
> 
> It's the only way to be sure.


Would you join them in doing so?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Would you join them in doing so?



Honestly, I can see exactly why groups like this are targetting bronies.

They're really fucking annoying. Several of the forums I frequent, and bear in mind that FAF is the only furry one I go near, are getting inundated with fucking bronies posting stupid pony images or avatars or whatever in every thread they touch. Sure, like girls cartoons if you really want, but keep it to yourselves and stop shitting up the internet for everyone else. At the moment it seems that it's impossible to get away from morons posting inane ponies at every opportunity. And of course if you complain, you get told to watch it, or you get more fucking ponies posted.

So yeah, it's annoying, bronies are irritating, and it's no surprise someone is starting to attack them. Matbe if you'd all stopped shitting your stupid fucking ponies everywhere, this wouldn't happen. So the responsibility falls back to the bronies who couldn't restrain themselves.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not a porn group, it's a troll group that uses mass flagging and forging false cease and desists from companies to get websites taken down and such.


They could get sued for that ... if that makes any difference.



Smelge said:


> Several of the forums I frequent, and bear in mind that FAF is the only furry one I go near, are getting inundated with fucking users posting stupid [pony/Sonic/lolcat] images or avatars or whatever in every thread they touch.


Move along!  Nothing to see here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Honestly, I can see exactly why groups like this are targetting bronies.
> 
> They're really fucking annoying. Several of the forums I frequent, and bear in mind that FAF is the only furry one I go near, are getting inundated with fucking bronies posting stupid pony images or avatars or whatever in every thread they touch. Sure, like girls cartoons if you really want, but keep it to yourselves and stop shitting up the internet for everyone else. At the moment it seems that it's impossible to get away from morons posting inane ponies at every opportunity. And of course if you complain, you get told to watch it, or you get more fucking ponies posted.
> 
> So yeah, it's annoying, bronies are irritating, and it's no surprise someone is starting to attack them. Matbe if you'd all stopped shitting your stupid fucking ponies everywhere, this wouldn't happen. So the responsibility falls back to the bronies who couldn't restrain themselves.


So you are saying that if FA were taken down that it would be justified?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So you are saying that if FA were taken down that it would be justified?



No, that it would be the bronies fault for being so fucking obnoxious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> No, that it would be the bronies fault for being so fucking obnoxious.


So FA would be a acceptable loss to you?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So FA would be a acceptable loss to you?



No. That's why they must ban all MLP art... NOW!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

*edit*
gotcha corto


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread is specifically about the troll group and the danger they (may) represent for this site. I swear to God if this turns into another motherfucking thread about motherfucking ponies I'll flip my shit. You want to talk about them? Go to the megathread. You want to talk about bronies and how they're the scum of the Earth, or how the show is just a stupid girly show for babbies? Go debate it in the megathread. If this derails into another thread about MLP/bronies and their ups and downs I'll ban everyone involved.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2012)

Corto said:


> This thread is specifically about the troll group and the danger they (may) represent for this site. I swear to God if this turns into another motherfucking thread about motherfucking ponies I'll flip my shit. You want to talk about them? Go to the megathread. You want to talk about bronies and how they're the scum of the Earth, or how the show is just a stupid girly show for babbies? Go debate it in the megathread. If this derails into another thread about MLP/bronies and their ups and downs I'll ban everyone involved.


Okey dokey.

As for the topic of the group fa needs to keep a eye out for cause they pose a potentially very real danger to fa


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't really understand why this is an issue.

There is fan art everywhere and FA isn't exactly profiting off of it.

How would that even be illegal?


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 18, 2012)

People are stupid and will not question what looks like authority.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't really understand why this is an issue.
> 
> There is fan art everywhere and FA isn't exactly profiting off of it.
> 
> How would that even be illegal?


Fan art isn't illegal.  It's just that it would be a pain in the ass for dragoneer to get the site back up.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it really that easy to get a site taken down?

I would imagine if ISP's were that quick to pull the plug they wouldn't get a lot of returning business.

You'd think they would try to contact the site owner first...

Then again, I've never had a site taken down (or attempted to be taken down) that I've run.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 18, 2012)

S far, have any ISP's taken the GNAA seriously?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> S far, have any ISP's taken the GNAA seriously?


Pretty hit or miss.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty hit or miss.



Hm, I'll poke 'neer about it, just to make sure he's aware. As far as I've seen, our ISP ain't stupid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hm, I'll poke 'neer about it, just to make sure he's aware. As far as I've seen, our ISP ain't stupid.


Good to hear.

There's been rumours going on a troll group doing this for a while, it's just now we know who is doing it.

I'm just telling you cause they're not stupid, and it's pretty much inevitable that they're eventually going to attack FA as well.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Even if FA gets taken down as well?


Yes. No. *ABSOLUTELY!*

Regardless of their honorable achievements, I seriously doubt they're going to accomplish their goals. If they manage to continue this chain of heroism however, they may just succeed.


----------



## thoron (Nov 18, 2012)

Isn't falsifying a cease and desist criminal?


----------



## Corto (Nov 19, 2012)

I imagine it's at the very least guilty of impersonating.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 19, 2012)

If not impersonation, perjury at best.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Yes. No. *ABSOLUTELY!*
> 
> Regardless of their honorable achievements, I seriously doubt they're going to accomplish their goals. If they manage to continue this chain of heroism however, they may just succeed.


I'm surprised they're still going at it.  They've been going at it for like well over half a year.  It'd be like taking on gamers thinking you can stop people from playing video games level of futile.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 25, 2012)

Hehehe, they noticed the thread =P Seems like they're just having some fun :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Hehehe, they noticed the thread =P Seems like they're just having some fun :v


Someone better pick up the phone, cause I called it.


----------



## Corto (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes let's poke the beast that seems like a wise idea. Why don't you offer the criminal trolls beverages while you're inviting them?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

Corto said:


> Yes let's poke the beast that seems like a wise idea. Why don't you offer the criminal trolls beverages while you're inviting them?


Good point.  I'm just worried that we're going to wake up and find furaffinity down.  That would kinda suck.


----------



## Corto (Nov 25, 2012)

And your first reaction was inviting over those same people you're afraid would take the site down?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

Corto said:


> And your first reaction was inviting over those same people you're afraid would take the site down?


Yeah, I'll shut up now.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 27, 2012)

Already, there are bronies on here... Please don't make them take our fa! I don't want it to be ba! And they took our furs


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2012)

KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I don't want it to be ba! And they took our furs


Wha?  Huh?
Yeah, I can't make heads or tails of this.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Nov 27, 2012)

Hadn't heard of GNAA before, but they're already my new heroes.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 27, 2012)

KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Already, there are bronies on here... Please don't make them take our fa! I don't want it to be ba! And they took our furs





Corto said:


> This thread is specifically about the troll group and the danger they (may) represent for this site. I swear to God if this turns into another motherfucking thread about motherfucking ponies I'll flip my shit. You want to talk about them? Go to the megathread. You want to talk about bronies and how they're the scum of the Earth, or how the show is just a stupid girly show for babbies? Go debate it in the megathread. If this derails into another thread about MLP/bronies and their ups and downs I'll ban everyone involved.



*cough*

Maybe someone should make a "Butthurt about bronies" megathread so we can keep the furfaggotry contained in there?


----------



## Corto (Nov 27, 2012)

Or maybe everyone should shut the fuck up about those fucking ponies already. Jesus fucking Christ.

If it were up to me, I'd ban every mention of MLP outside the Megathread from FAF. Both criticism and support. Because it's annoying as hell, it's repetitive and contentless, and at some point you all will realize that no one in the whole wide world gives a flying fuck about ponies and that filling thread after thread with mentions of bronies and how MLP/Bronies are the best thing ever/the worst thing ever is just fucking dumb.


This thread is pretty much done for. If someone finds, say, a design flaw in the GNAA thermal exhaust port or something, PM me to reopen it. Otherwise we are already aware this apparent threat exist, and there's no point to keeping this open.

Locked.


----------

